# Samsung bastelt! Erster Tablet-PC mit Windows 8 in Aussicht?



## Ahab (9. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Windows 8 kommt, soviel ist klar. Auch dass Microsoft mit dem kommenden Windows ein ARM-kompatibles Betriebssystem in Aussicht gestellt hat, ist hinreichend bekannt. Gerüchte und ungenaue Angaben zu einer geplanten Beta machen bereits die Runde, handfeste Termine sind nicht bekannt. Glaubt man der Technikrubrik von n-tv.de, dürften sich die Ereignisse in Kürze jedoch überschlagen. 

Der Zeitung _"Korea Economic Daily" _zufolge arbeitet Samsung derzeit in Zusammenarbeit mit Microsoft an einem Tablet-PC, basierend auf der ARM-kompatiblen Version von Windows 8. Dieses soll sogar in wenigen Tagen, am 13. September, auf Microsofts hauseigener Entwicklerkonferenz _BUILD _vorgestellt werden - laut Winrumors aber nicht nur als einsamer Prototyp, sondern in einer größeren Menge, um an Angestellte verteilt zu werden. Weiterhin spekuliert Winrumors beim verbauten Prozessor sogar auf einen ARM-Quadcore. Über die Verfügbarkeit von entsprechenden Tablets für den Endkundenmarkt ist nichts bekannt, man kann jedoch mit Sicherheit davon ausgehen, dass man davon auch noch weit entfernt ist. Auch weitere technische Details - Speicherausstattung, Display, Auflösung - liegen noch im Dunklen.

Meinung der "Redaktion": Mein lieber Herr Gesangsverein, jetzt gehts aber dabei! Hier kommen meines Erachtens einige Bombast-Nachrichten auf einmal zusammen. Daher bleibe ich ein wenig skeptisch, was das Ergebnis angeht, obgleich auch andere Seiten (Giga, Gamestar, Winfuture, etc.) die Kunde verbreiten. Ich freue mich jedoch; wenn sich diese Ankündigung bewahrheitet um so mehr. Angesichts des Krieges zwischen Google/Samsung und Apple könnte sich hier augenscheinlich in Kürze ein lachender Dritter einstellen - Microsoft. ^^

Quelle: Microsoft zeigt's am 13. September: Samsung baut Windows-8-Tablet - n-tv.de

(ist erst meine zweite News - (konstruktive) Kritik erwünscht  )


----------



## turbosnake (9. September 2011)

Auf jedenfall belebt Konkurenz das Geschäft.

Nur welchen Sinn hat dann WP7, ansich wäre es logischer als Windows 8?


----------



## Ahab (9. September 2011)

Windows Phone bleibt den Smartphones vorbehalten und soll wohl auch zum Launch von Windows 8 nicht durch eine neue Version abgelöst werden. Windows 8 bleibt dagegen Tablets vorbehalten. Denn (siehe Android Honeycomb) ein Betriebssystem ist ohne entsprechende Anpassungen nicht automatisch perfekt für beides geeignet.

Und warum sollte Microsoft noch ein extra für Smartphones angepasstes Windows 8 launchen, wenn sie bereits ein ordentliches Phone-OS pflegen?

(das war jetzt etwas verwirrend glaub ich...)


----------



## PommesmannXXL (9. September 2011)

Ich habs verstanden 

Für Tablets scheint Win8 echt gut zu werden, wenn es auf WP7-Erfahrungen aufgebaut wird


----------



## Superwip (9. September 2011)

Ich vermute, Windows 8 wird alles andere auf dem Tabletmarkt ins Billigsegment verdrängen

Gegen ein Windowstablet ist z.B. ein iPad doch nur Spielzeug; wenn mit Win8 dann auch noch das Handicap beim Eingabekonzept verschwindet kann Windows nur gewinnen


----------



## Ezio (9. September 2011)

...hat man ja bei WP7 gesehen.


----------



## turbosnake (9. September 2011)

Dafür muss es mit Tastaur kommen, wie das epad slider.


----------



## Ahab (9. September 2011)

Das kann ruhig den Herstellern überlassen bleiben finde ich.


----------



## Superwip (9. September 2011)

> ...hat man ja bei WP7 gesehen.


 
Was hat WP7 mit Win8 zu tun?



> Dafür muss es mit Tastaur kommen, wie das epad slider.


 
Nicht unbedingt bei der neuen Oberfläche


----------



## Ezio (9. September 2011)

> Was hat WP7 mit Win8 zu tun?


viel, ist eigentlich das gleiche nur in groß


----------



## Ahab (9. September 2011)

Wenig, wenn man die jeweiligen Wurzeln (Win 8 -> Desktop; WP7 -> Smartphone) und den damit einhergehenden, bzw. zu erwartenden Funktionsumfang betrachtet.

De facto verbinden Win 8 und WP7 eigentlich nur die Anleihen aus dem Metro UI. Naja. Und die Unterstützung für UMCPUs.


----------



## turbosnake (9. September 2011)

Hat es eine Tastaur ist mehr ein Notebook und man kann besser Texte schreiben.


----------



## Superwip (9. September 2011)

Windows 8 ist ein vollwertiges Desktopbetriebssystem mit (mindestens) dem Funktionsumfang von Windows 7 und auch WP7 (WP7 Apps laufen)

WP7 ist ein iOS Abklatsch



> UMCPUs


 
Was ist ein UMCPU?


----------



## Bene11660 (9. September 2011)

Wow
ByeBye iPad ich hol mir so ein Gerät !
Wird es nur die Metro Oberfläche kennen oder auch die Standart Aero ?
Und wenn ja kann es dann auch für ARM Kompilierte .exe's öffnen ?
Dann gäb es ja bald eine Riesieeege Auswahl an Programmen.



Superwip schrieb:


> WP7 ist ein iOS Abklatsch



Android sogar noch mehr als WP7


----------



## Superwip (9. September 2011)

> Wird es nur die Metro Oberfläche kennen oder auch die Standart Aero ?


 
Auch die Standardoberfläche- echten Windows 8



> Und wenn ja kann es dann auch für ARM Kompilierte .exe's öffnen ?


 
Ja. Vielleicht mit Ausnahme von sehr Hardwarenah programmierten Spezialprogrammen, v.A. Treibern



> Android sogar noch mehr als WP7


 
Das ist wenigstens offen


----------



## turbosnake (9. September 2011)

Sollte es sein, ist es aber nicht. Signierte Bootloader, nicht veröffentlicher Quellcode, sprechen nicht für ein offenes System.


----------



## Superwip (9. September 2011)

Es ist jedenfalls sehr, sehr viel offener als WP7 oder iOS


----------



## Ahab (9. September 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Was ist ein UMCPU?



Ähm... "Ultra Mobile CPU". Hab ich mir nur mal so ausgedacht.  Wieso eigentlich iOS Abklatsch? Weil Zune ~ iTunes?


----------



## Superwip (9. September 2011)

> Wieso eigentlich iOS Abklatsch?


 
Komplett geschlossenes System, keine Rücksicht auf Kompatibilität (zum eigenen Vorgänger) bei der Entwicklung, Appstore als einzige offizielle Softwarequelle


----------



## turbosnake (9. September 2011)

Soll man iOS nicht jailbreaken können? Dann hat man deutlich mehr Freiheiten.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (9. September 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Komplett geschlossenes System, keine Rücksicht auf Kompatibilität (zum eigenen Vorgänger) bei der Entwicklung, Appstore als einzige offizielle Softwarequelle


 
Und das macht es einen Abklatsch ? 

Weil es komplett anders zu bedienen und komplett anders aufgebaut ist, ist es auch total gleich


----------



## Trefoil80 (9. September 2011)

Aber nicht, dass der Verkauf von dem Windows 8-Tablet wieder gerichtlich untersagt wird, weil es ja dem allerheiligen Ipad *würg* zu ähnlich sieht...

Mist Gerichte ! Bei einem Tablet hat man halt nicht so viele Designmöglichkeiten...logisch, dass es wie ein Ipad aussieht !


----------



## Superwip (9. September 2011)

> Und das macht es einen Abklatsch ?
> 
> Weil es komplett anders zu bedienen und komplett anders aufgebaut ist, ist es auch total gleich


 
Es steckt das gleiche Konzept dahinter

Das das GUI anderes aussieht ist bedeutungslos, das es einen anderen Kernel hat ist nett zu wissen aber das zählt nicht


----------



## slayerdaniel (9. September 2011)

Ein Windows Tablet mit ähnlichem Bedienkonzept wie bei WP7 wäre hundert pro gekauft. Ich finde das Konzept von WP7 genial und möchte nicht mehr ohne!


----------



## TheKampfkugel (9. September 2011)

Ich denke an Microsoft wagt sie Apple nicht so schnell, da Apple weiß, dass Microsoft wahrscheinlich auch genug Zeug in den Schubladen liegen hat, was Apple auch zum Verhängnis werden könnte. Anderes rum aber genauso, Microsoft greift Apple vor Gericht auch nicht mehr so schnell an wie früher.

@Topic
Ich will eins haben. Wirklich Windows 8 Tablet und wann mans braucht wie ein Notebook, was will man mehr?


----------



## EnergyCross (9. September 2011)

erstmal anschauen in den E-märkten. wenns mir gefällt nochmal eine nacht drüber schlafen und dann (je nach preis) eins kaufen 

finde WP7 echt top und wenn ein Win8-Tablet nur halb so gut wird, wird es ein verkaufsschlager denk ich


----------



## Charlie Harper (10. September 2011)

Ezio schrieb:


> viel, ist eigentlich das gleiche nur in groß


 
Dann ist das bei Apple aber auch nicht anderst.


----------



## Scynd (10. September 2011)

Wenn das Tablet nicht rund ist sehe ich schon wieder eine Klagewelle von Apple anrollen


----------



## Iceananas (10. September 2011)

Ein Problem bei Win7 Tablets ist bisher auch, die richtige Mischung aus Leistung/Mobilität zu finden. Die Atom Tablets waren schlicht Mist, weil alles elend träge war. Die performanten Tablets wie Asus EP121 mit Core i5 ist wiederrum zu groß und schwer.

Ob man dann den vollen Funktionsumfang mit ARM nutzen kann? Dann müsste es schon ein CPU vom Kaliber Kal-El (wenn der denn hält was er verspricht) sein.


----------



## MARIIIO (10. September 2011)

Da WP7 ja in keiner Weise die Erwartungen erfüllen konnte, kann sich Microsoft diese Einnahmequelle wohl mal abschminken, daher muss was anderes her. Und was liegt da näher, als das zu tun, was sie am besten können?

Allerdings werden sie es ziemlich schwer haben, WIndows 7-User zum Umsteigen zu bewegen. Da müsste schon was grundlegend neues beim Betriebssystem dabei sein, oder sie sich noch 2 Jährchen gedulden mit dem Release.

Windows 7 sage ich mal ne ähnlich lange Lebenszeit wie XP verraus!


----------



## der_flamur (10. September 2011)

Das Metro-UI ist zumindest auf dem WP7 super zu bedienen. Dafür würden meine Kumpels teilweise ihre iPhones ersetzen lassen. Da WP7 noch nicht so groß verbreitet ist (was sich wohl mit Mango ändern wird), könnte dies für Windows 8 ein großer Knaller werden. Auf Tablets dürfte es sich super bedienen lassen. Spätestens dann, wenn Windows 8 draußen ist, hat MS auch gute Einnahmen mit WP7.


----------



## Ezio (10. September 2011)

Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Dann ist das bei Apple aber auch nicht anderst.


 
na klar, iPhone und iPad laufen mit dem gleichen OS.


----------



## Dennisth (10. September 2011)

Ezio schrieb:


> na klar, iPhone und iPad laufen mit dem gleichen OS.


 
Soso und die iMacs laufen auch mit iOS oder wieso sieht Lion nur wie ein großes iPad aus? Mit Appstore und der App-Ansicht vom iOS....

Ich freue mich schon auf Windows 8 ARM. Es sollen ja eh alle x86 Programme laufen wegen Emulation und Office läuft ja schon nativ auf ARM.

hmm Ob man das Windows auch auf "alten" ARM-Tablets laufen lassen kann?


----------



## Ezio (10. September 2011)

Macs laufen mit OS X


----------



## Iceananas (11. September 2011)

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil


----------



## NetXSR (12. September 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Es steckt das gleiche Konzept dahinter
> 
> Das das GUI anderes aussieht ist bedeutungslos, das es einen anderen Kernel hat ist nett zu wissen aber das zählt nicht


 
Unglaublich... Und sowas von einem Landsmann, ich muss mich fast schämen. In der Hand hattest dus noch nicht hm? Aber besser glauben was die Leute auf "IchLiebeApple.com" und "SteveJobsIstEinGuterLover.org" so dampfplaudern. n1


----------



## Adam West (12. September 2011)

Laut Gerüchtes siehts schonwieder anders aus
Samsung will Windows Phone wieder aufgeben?

MfG


----------



## Ahab (12. September 2011)

Naja, da würde ich erstmal die Verkaufszahlen für Geräte mit Mango abwarten. ^^


----------



## Adam West (12. September 2011)

Jo, deswegen erstmal Gerücht^^ Der *Fakt* kommt dann morgen oder so


----------



## Ahab (12. September 2011)

Najaaaaaa... Bis nächsten Dienstag werden wir uns schon gedulden müssen denke ich.


----------

